
Comcast customers warned to use less bandwidth - farmer
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/14/technology/14online.html?ex=1334203200&en=9e00138d88ad68a6&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
sharpshoot
Isn't this sort of hyocritical when comcasts internet properties are all flash
and involve streaming video. I think they have a part to play too!

